# Deer Grunt / Goose Flute Boxes



## BrentWin (May 3, 2015)

Myself and several others have been looking for longer game call boxes. I have found some that fit the bill and are pretty reasonable. The company is JP's Corner in Monroe City, MO. Here is their link
http://www.jpscorner.com/coin-holder-storage-boxes.html

The dimensions are 2-1/4 x 2-1/4 x 9-1/4 and they are $1.50 ea.

I have no connection to them other than being a customer. I just wanted to share my find.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 3, 2015)

Those look just about like the ones Doug sells... but bigger. Wish I could find a nice box like that for pots.


----------

